# Walk My Plank......



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

any users/players here??


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm playing right now. I found it by a link in someones signature off of here.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i did the same, but how do you get navigation points??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You either buy them with gold or wait and they will build up on their own


----------



## pderek26 (Oct 2, 2007)

what site?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

just click on my signature


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Aye, Unleash you inner Pirate and test your cannons against me


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i keep finding the reefs, wonder if i can buy a tunnel pirate ship??!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I been looking for a sub but no luck so far


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I got into it but with work and being busy I could not be a contender in the game.

I poke in every now and then and mostly help friends out that I know by giving them my gold. Don't worry guys it's been weeks sense I even logged in so I nothing has been sent.

Matt


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I'll offer free goodies to those who sign up under my link...to help a fresh pirate get started...Arrr


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i used someones link off of 2cool to get it.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i used wil.k


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

I'm a totally lost pirate at the moment. How the heck do you play this game???


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Dolphin Girl said:


> I'm a totally lost pirate at the moment. How the heck do you play this game???


i don't know myself, but it seems ok, if people would stop stealing my $$$$!!


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

I also saw it in someone's sig and joined a few weeks ago. It is lots of fun but I am still learning the game.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

On WMP, send messages to the Pirate you used to sign up...they should help you...kinda hard at the start with low nav...but with training and attacking you will get more...just takes some time. Read the "Help" on your home page....lower left side at the bottom.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I will help all I can just send me a bottle.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

*what are Doubloons*????


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

I've been on for a couple of weeks and still I am totally lost


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Bobby is Capt Cook, I am Akula....just send us a bottle and we will help...I just need to know who you are and where your from (2cool) LOL


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

gregr1971 said:


> *what are Doubloons*????


They are the money.


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe we should start a fleet with the people from here.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

arr.... welcome to the deadly seas


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Sweet, I just beat someone. I now have 35% experience!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Way to go girl !!!!!!


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

I was looking for people to fight and was inticed by all of wil.k's gold but decided not to attack a fellow 2cooler. 

Speaking of which... how do you get gold??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

if he leaves it out its fair game lol

Remember this game can be addictive.


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*get gold*

how do u get enough to buy a cannon. i cannot find enough. 4 hours and only 200 douboons


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

gold....did someone say gold???


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

You can vote for gold daily. Once you start leveling up you will get more doubloons.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

I Used All Of My Gold To Navigate, Now I Am Stuck!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

trade some golden tickets for gold???
i have 3 december
i have 2 end of round


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

I'm on level 2 now


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

how do i get to level 2???


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

gregr1971 said:


> trade some golden tickets for gold???
> i have 3 december
> i have 2 end of round


You can go to trading post under waslk ashore and sell them for either gold or doubloons.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

By winning attacks on other pirates...be sure to attack ones your level...and plunder or set adrift to get the exp points



gregr1971 said:


> how do i get to level 2???


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

What's an end of round gold ticket?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

addicting???


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Dolphin Girl said:


> What's an end of round gold ticket?


End of round tickets will be used to find out who wins the prizes. I won the grand prize last round...new Ipod Nano.

There are also monthly tickets, used for drawing at the end of the month...I think Dec will be lots of GOLD


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I too play, if you need any help just give me a hollar! I'm 
MrsChasinPirateTail. It is very addicting.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I hate the British LOL


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm just now signing up.

I am *KSims1868* on the game. Looks interesting.


----------



## fishingnotcatching (May 30, 2007)

Signed up, Hope that does whoever's link I clicked some good.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Dang it...I got banished.

Hopefully they'll let me back in. I was just getting the hang of it. When I signed up earlier today I thought my work email was blocking the "verification email" so I signed up again using Gmail. 

They thought I was running 2 accounts and banished me. I guess a player can benefit from running 2 accounts. Oh well...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yep, it is watched close. What name did you sign up under...I will send a message to Hagar for you...and what account do you want to use?


BlueWaveCapt said:



> Dang it...I got banished.
> 
> Hopefully they'll let me back in. I was just getting the hang of it. When I signed up earlier today I thought my work email was blocking the "verification email" so I signed up again using Gmail.
> 
> They thought I was running 2 accounts and banished me. I guess a player can benefit from running 2 accounts. Oh well...


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks Bill - I'm back!!

Sent you 5000 doubloons for getting me back on. 

Also...I'm adding "2cool" to the end of my username.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

adding "2cool" to the end of my username sound like a good idea


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

How do we start a fleet?


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

wil.k said:


> How do we start a fleet?


I don't know about the fleet, but I'd join.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wil.k said:


> How do we start a fleet?


Walk Ashore, #10 Fleets...then you will see creat a fleet. I believe it cost 100K bloons to start a fleet and you have to have at least 2 members in 24 hours or it will be deleted. Here's the catch.....a new fleet with low level pirates will get plundered. I would wait until the members are level 50. The object in fleets is to collect booty points. You get them in WAR with another fleet or you can find some points in the maps. Only members of fleets can get booty points. If I was starting out, I would apply and join a fleet. It will help you learn and collect items for quests ect. Some fleets require you to reach a level before accepting applications.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Argggggh, I'm on it mateys! Bloody Barnacle Bill! is the name and losin' me arse to the Brits is evidently me game! Arrrrgh, I needs to loot some booty sooon fer my gold supply is lower than me keel and I've 5 bars left to barter with! Arghhhh


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i get this message:
You do not have enough Navigation points


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

gregr1971 said:


> i get this message:
> You do not have enough Navigation points


I get that all the time.
Just wait a little while they will build up again. Most of the time I don't get them all used I can find reefs faster than anyone I think.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

You can refill the points with the Goldsmith on San Pedro for some gold doubloons. I'm still figuring it out too. LOL


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

I found 11 ship repair kits in two clicks. 

So I've just been beating the !#[email protected]# out of poor unsuspecting offline people who haven't been online in many days. Will they know I attacked them when they log back in?


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Dolphin Girl said:


> I found 11 ship repair kits in two clicks.
> 
> So I've just been beating the !#[email protected]# out of poor unsuspecting offline people who haven't been online in many days. Will they know I attacked them when they log back in?


yea when they log in they will get an alert on the attacks


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I should make this my Avatar LOL


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

The highest ranked 2 cooler should start the 2cool fleet and be commander


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

i cant figure it out


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Is bg a 2cooler?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

You guy's watch out for Dolphin Girl, She will get ya!!!


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Someone just plundered me  Anyone wanna go after BCNathanHale for me? LOL He's level 60!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i can't, i am on level 1, out of gold and only a few $$ left!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Dolphin Girl said:


> Someone just plundered me  Anyone wanna go after BCNathanHale for me? LOL He's level 60!


LOL He is one of a few "popular" pirates....they seem to like being keelhauled. I'll take him out LOL


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

on the nav. , do they increase as you progress?? i am only alowed 6.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Yes. As you train in Nav and gain more levels you will get more Nav.



gregr1971 said:


> on the nav. , do they increase as you progress?? i am only alowed 6.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

LOL! Do NOT start a 2cool fleet without some big pirates to help you or your fleet will be short lived. Trust me, lol.

TH


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Trouthunter said:


> LOL! Do NOT start a 2cool fleet without some big pirates to help you or your fleet will be short lived. Trust me, lol.
> 
> TH


There be about 7 small fleets that would smell the fresh meat...and attack like sharks. I seen them come and go. Take your time, learn the game and build your stats...apply for a fleet...they will help you along. Also, don't apply to the top 2 fleets, you would hurt them in war. Start with the others except the cartoon fleet (Hakuna Matata) they are not a good one to start off with....USS TEXAS is a friendly group...talk to the members of each and find out who you like and what they are about....

Maybe next round I'll pop for the 2cool fleet and we can all start together.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Oh Bill if you start a fleet next round can I be in it? !!!!!!!!!


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

Arrrrrrgh! The website it blocked at work


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

jeff.w said:


> Arrrrrrgh! The website it blocked at work


LMAO! Gawd that must suck!

I was on it until late last night and the cool thing about it is that I can make some moves and go back to working for 30 minutes or so and then go back and make some more moves. It helps kill the down time. Errrrrrrrrr, I mean I have NO DOWN TIME BECAUSE I'M OVERWORKED!.. :ac550:


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

I plays too! and while not quite as highly ranked as Bill and Bobby and Mcpt, have been playing for quite a while and will help anyone that needs it.

I'm in the ABWF fleet and sometimes pose as commander.......tis a good midlevel fleet that'll take ye in if ye be level 30 or better.

Also.......I'd love to slide into a 2cool fleet as that how I found the game many wasted productive hours ago


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

Use mine to log on I'm out of gold. LOL!!!

FL


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

ok, i just signed up. i landed in a square with a crate. How do i open it? I also landed in a square with a merchant ship. How do I attack? The instructions only say to attack, you must be in the same square. I got that far, but then nothing.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Go to "Walk Ashore" and click on the user list or Who's who or whatever it's called. You then use the drop down menu to select the pirates in your area. Click on a name and when you're readin up on them, there will be a screen with options on the right. One of those options is "Attack".


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, if you start a fleet...I'm soooo there!!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

jaredbassett said:


> ok, i just signed up. i landed in a square with a crate. How do i open it? I also landed in a square with a merchant ship. How do I attack? The instructions only say to attack, you must be in the same square. I got that far, but then nothing.


Read the instructions on the left lower corner. The help section. It explains everything real good.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Now I think I'm gettin the hang of it. I've up to level 4 and only playing for 1 work day. Pretty cool game.

One question - is there any way to plunder gold and dubloons if it is in the "treasure chest" or is that stuff completely protected?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

If it is in the "chest" it is protected and you cannot what is in anothers chest.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

BWC watch for the ones that have that gold & doubloons exposed. Then attack them. You beat them you get a percentage of it from them. Don't Keelhaul or burn to the water line that does you no good unless you are in a fleet at war.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I've been losing battles lately though for some reason.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

when you go into the attack make sure you have full hull and crew 100% or you will lose. Sometimes you will lose anyhow cause the pirate you are attacking has better stats than you do.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

when you come across a merchant ship, they give you the bloons...they don't put up any fight...and in history Pirates did not kill the merchant ship crews....if they did...who would sail more merchant ships?
The Spanish will fight...but you can win bloons and gold. If you lose, heal up and go right back and move in the square again..keep doing it until you win or run out of NAV

In Tortuga, your pretty safe. Once you leave nd go to other ports, then you will have to deal with more pirates, bigger hauls of bloons and gold...and The British..you don't fight the British...you go to the Brig


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Where do I buy weapons? I know I bought a cannon the other day but I can't figure out where I did it at! LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Dolphin Girl said:


> Where do I buy weapons? I know I bought a cannon the other day but I can't figure out where I did it at! LOL


Different items are at each port. You walk shore, local merchants. If you need a weapon, you could always ask someone in that port to pick it up for you, then just send them the bloons 

Also, you only need one for your crew.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

OK Greg, you're making it waaaaay too tempting to attack. Put those bloons in a treasure chest!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

how do i do that?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I got a knife and a silk shirt if anyone wants them.


They are free to any level one pirate


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

ksims1868-2cool, can i have my 527 doubloons and my 8 gold bars back??? please....


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

gregr1971 said:


> ksims1868-2cool, can i have my 527 doubloons and my 8 gold bars back??? please....


LOL!!!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

gregr1971 said:


> how do i do that?


Click on treasure chest and then deposit all


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Bobby said:


> Click on treasure chest and then deposit all


i found it, thanks!


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

how do you increase vitality quicker??


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

wil.k said:


> how do you increase vitality quicker??


If you got gold you can go to the goldsmith under walk ashore and buy 100% for 15 gold bars


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

wil.k said:


> how do you increase vitality quicker??


Become a Admiral or Pirvateer


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

anyone know where mudskipper is????
there is a 100,000 bounty out for him!!


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

you don't want on the bounty hunter list. Muddskipper quit playing any how.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

*Name:*

><((((º>Muddskipper*Last Active:*27 Nov 2007, 1:30:37 pm*Last Action:*6 hours ago


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

wow before that he hadn't been on in over 20 days


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

what happens when you click on "attack" in their profile?? anyone tried it?


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

then you attack to plunder the pirate for EXP make sure you have higher stats so you will win. That is how you level up.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

I never thought , by asking a question, it would end up in an 11+ page thread!!!
(2 post to go for that big 1000!!)


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

any body pay real money to be an admiral or maps etc?


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

KSims1868-2cool, i see you are in the brig for 9 min. , might be my chance to retrieve my belongings!!!!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

I think this is the most entertaining thread I have read. Looks like I will be joining tommorrow


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

yakfisher said:


> I think this is the most entertaining thread I have read. Looks like I will be joining tommorrow


just click on the black flag


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

test..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I buy the Admiral days but thats all so far. Only because they make your morale, nav, and vit renew faster. I would buy the privateer days but I think its too much to pay to play a online game.

Also Admirals can hire different crew members.


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i think i'm going to jump on one of them there big navy boats, i need some gold!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i lost


----------



## Third Wave (May 24, 2004)

I'm off to San Pedro...wish me luck.


----------



## Shaggy (Jun 23, 2005)

LOL, it finally caught on here. I just stoped playing. Just didnt have time to play anymore..


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

ARRRRRG....This games in need of a GPS mateys! Darn the reefrunners!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Woohoo....fought my first battle and won. Now to find someone actually online.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Aggieangler said:


> Woohoo....fought my first battle and won. Now to find someone actually online.


Stick with attacking offline pirates. It becomes a whole new/different game if you attack someone online LOL


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm KSims1868 - I am sorry for attacking you (gregr1971 and others), but I can't come back here and check every person before I attack them.

I'm sending back what I plundered from you greg...but if we'd all put 2cool after your name (like KSims1868 - 2cool)...it would solve this problem. 

This game is fun!!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you attack pirates that are online trying to level up or just have a limited amount ot time to play then they complain to Akula or me and we will keep them in the repair for all day. Sometimes









Oh and if you get doubloons or gold from a pirate that left them out in the open so they were easy pickings you don't need to give them back. That is their fault for leaving them out in the open.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

DON"T FORGET TO VOTE!!!!!


Get that free gold


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> I'm KSims1868 - I am sorry for attacking you (gregr1971 and others), but I can't come back here and check every person before I attack them.
> 
> I'm sending back what I plundered from you greg...but if we'd all put 2cool after your name (like KSims1868 - 2cool)...it would solve this problem.
> 
> This game is fun!!


no, don't send them back, you got them fair and square, it was all in fun!!!
i left them out, you got them, they're yours!!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

to late - already sent!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

i am going to give them back this evening


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

My treasure chest will hold dabloons but not gold bars, what's up with that? Also, is there a way to edit my name and put "2cool" in at the end?


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

Anyone selling an extra tresure chest? Can't find one at the trading post.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

EricF said:


> My treasure chest will hold dabloons but not gold bars, what's up with that? Also, is there a way to edit my name and put "2cool" in at the end?


The large chests will hold gold, you either have to buy one or trade...look in the Trading forum. You can post a WTB Large Chest

To change you name, click Preferences, then the first option


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

How do you put a bounty on someone's head?
How do you plunder a ship without actually attacking it? I got plundered by Lil Miss Bloodseeker without ever being attacked (thus the question of how to put a bounty on someone's head :fish: ).


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

what did your alert say? she likely just attacked you.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

It just said that I had been plundered.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> How do you put a bounty on someone's head?
> How do you plunder a ship without actually attacking it? I got plundered by Lil Miss Bloodseeker without ever being attacked (thus the question of how to put a bounty on someone's head :fish: ).


She had to attack you to plunder.

To place a bounty, click the pirate you want it placed on, and click post bounty ...50k bloons to start.

For some fun, there are 2 fleets in war now...check out the repair bay. Just don't get involved LOL


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Who you rootin for?


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

Sweet!! A lot of ships in repair because of 2coolers!! LOL
Time to see if I can add another. Aww man, I'm not getting any work done.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> Who you rootin for?


It don't matter to me...LOL They are just fighting for 3rd place LOL


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

When I grow up, I wanna be Marsh.LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> When I grow up, I wanna be Marsh.LOL


LOL

I'm sorry...they are fighting for 4th place.

The question is what fleet is going to get ABWF...they have been sitting on lot of points way too long.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I need to join a fleet once I move up a few dozen levels.


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

Alright guy's and gal's I am on board. _Bradbeard(2cool)_Pretty cool game so far. I have 11,000 DB's
and I have hit one reef.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Welcome aboard Captn.


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

dont hate on the ABWF.... we lost alot of our good pirates due to hunting season. i really havent had time to play in the last 2 weeks.. that could explain me sitting on 2000 gold bars right now  

its also pretty sad that in not playin much in 2 weeks my rank has dropped 60 slots


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Well, I hate to see you stuck with all of those gold bars. I only have 8 so if you need to lighten your load, you can send them to me and I'll put them to good use. LOL


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Alright I am on as CerealKiller. SHould have some time to get serious about it tommorrow evening


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

TKoenig said:


> dont hate on the ABWF.... we lost alot of our good pirates due to hunting season. i really havent had time to play in the last 2 weeks.. that could explain me sitting on 2000 gold bars right now
> 
> its also pretty sad that in not playin much in 2 weeks my rank has dropped 60 slots


Just saying sure got a lot of tempting booty points LOL


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Great thread, I haven't joined yet. My guess is when you go offline you're screwed. Is there any way to protect yourself while offline?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Texan said:


> Great thread, I haven't joined yet. My guess is when you go offline you're screwed. Is there any way to protect yourself while offline?


Just keep your bloons and gold put away in your chest...it don't hurt you for others to attack you when your offline.


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

I totally kicked spanish frigate butt. I think I need a bigger boat.


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm on board now also.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

.NET Programmer said:


> I'm on board now also.


Welcome aboard ARRRRRRRRRR!! More pirates for me to plunder


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

I don't know about that...i'm usually on about 12 hours a day.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats ok if you have 2cool behind your name I don't attack you. Besides I got 50 gold bars for you signing up


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

I'm just messing with ya. This game is so addicting once you understand what is going on.


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

Have you ever tried to attack anyone that has a higher rank than you and won?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yes I have but then again I have attacked some with a lot lower rank and lost. Its all in the training.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Arrrrrrrrrrrr, I've defeated 3 ships already this mornin'!


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

got ya beat....6 for me.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

.NET Programmer said:


> Have you ever tried to attack anyone that has a higher rank than you and won?


I have.....not many to pick from LOL (and the ones above me are waaay up there LOL) Usually they attack me and sometimes they lose...except Charlie...Charlemagne don't lose too often LOL
*
*


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

.NET Programmer said:


> Have you ever tried to attack anyone that has a higher rank than you and won?


Yes, and if you win, you get more exp% too.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Arrrrrrrrr, I be up to 5 and setting me sights on Port Royal as I enter this in me capn's log!


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

Right now there are 9 ships being repair because of me....lol


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I will be along shortly to attack the .NEtter unless he has moved up too fast beyond me!


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Nothing like a friendly little attack and then some gambling to pass the time while in the repair bay!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I signed up over there about 2 months ago just to see what it was...Since then I have never been back.

Today, I checked back over there. Some guy name *wade_warrior *has plundered my ship and set me adrift 9 times. Then he sent me a message that said "You need to start playing dude" :rotfl:


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Arghhhhhhh, Port Royal be tuff goin'! I may need to set me sights on San Pedro again!


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

thx for the warning.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

some body keelhaul this jerk vortexofhate *ID:*10072he loves to keelhaul small weaker opponents


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

wil.k said:


> some body keelhaul this jerk vortexofhate he loves to keelhaul small weaker opponents


Nobody likes that guy. In the last week or so he has bought a bunch of gold or something cause he has gone way up in stats and levels. He is friends with Chudzilla and one other I can't remember his name. They have somehow got a voodoo doll so they can put a curse on you too.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I got a triple play LOL


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

How do you sabotage a ship?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I think you have to have a sabatour on your ship, but your ship has to be big enuff to have one.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Barnacle Bill said:


> How do you sabotage a ship?


You have to be a admiral and hire a sabatour. Or send donations to someone you know  Cost me 13k for each mission


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

I'll get them all for you guys later on too.


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

humm...so is it better to attach or to train?????


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

The higher level you are, the more Nav points you get to explore the seas with. I would stay in Tortuga, attack people who are close to your level w/dbloons or gold unprotected. Then explore the seas to see what you can pick up. You can vote for gold and train with that, or train 1/2 day and attack the other half day.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Mrschasintail said:


> The higher level you are, the more Nav points you get to explore the seas with. I would stay in Tortuga, attack people who are close to your level w/dbloons or gold unprotected. Then explore the seas to see what you can pick up. You can vote for gold and train with that, or train 1/2 day and attack the other half day.


is there any order to training defence,artillery etc or work on them one more than others?

if we train 1/2 the day and attack 1/2 the day when do we go to work???LOL


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I keep all mine about equal. I'm ranked about 100 in all categories, but I have heard that the most important ones are Navigation, artillery and defence.

Also you need to do Crew Education.....that helps in those stats too, you can only do one class at a time. Right now I'm on Cartography3 it cost me 250K bloons. and I think 14 days

Cartography Level 3
Mapping for pirates. Increases your crew's chances of recording the locations of islands and reefs without exploring them.
Leads to Cartography Level 4 250,000 14 days 7 Days
Remaining
[Cancel]


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Man it's been a while since I've checked for a thread here...lol Got some reading to do I see. When I last saw this thread it only had 3 or 4 posts in it...WOW


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I need a nap LOL That was some serious fighting..got one removed and working on the other problems. I spent a few hundred thousand bloons keeping them in repairs.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Chud was banished and the other 2 attack banned for 30 days. For some reason, today was the first day i've noticed the 2 cool names. Heck, I thought there were only a few of us on there. I tried to get one of our voo doo dolls out to some of ya'll, but couldn't get it done before they were sent packing.

Now...lets open a discussion on the topic i read a few pages back about fighting for 3rd or 4th place....

There are fleet war "armada" changes coming in the near future... 

PS Way to go Bill...Nice work with Hagar and those goofballs...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

OffshoreAggie...ya'll are more than welcome to second or third place LOL

(psst...and I am back to training)


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

There Bill that should help out some lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

What'd I miss? I was actually working lol.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Even though yer aligned with Marsh...I'll help out as well...

Huntinguy...Chudzill got banished for 500 days

Vortex and conquistador got attack bans for 30 days

All for harrassment!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

ahhhhhhh twas something whos time had come. Good deal.


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

I've noticed that since I've gotten to level 3, I can only attack once and my vitality goes from 100% to around 20%. What do I need to do to get my vitality up?


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

With gold bars you can purchase more vitality.


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

I understand that, what I'm saying is.. I can't finish a battle without my vitality going to under 50%. I only get one or two moves and end up "running away".


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Eric..that is normal. As soon as you elect to attack, it uses your vitality.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

attacks use 50%..so at 100% You should get 2 attacks. Once you start one, finish it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When you run your morale goes way down


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

The only time I ever run is when I'm exploring the seas and I hit the spanyards and I don't have 100% hull.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Mrschasintail said:


> The only time I ever run is when I'm exploring the seas and I hit the spanyards and I don't have 100% hull.


I don't run then I just let them beat me then refill with kits and beat them.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I have been using tons of kits on the spanyards, for not much return.


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

what are kits?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

They are hull and crew repair kits you use them to get out of the repair bay. and to perk up your crew. You find them when you are exploring. Look under inventory to find them if you have any.


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

ahhhh...okay..i know what your talking about now.


----------



## cody layman (Nov 8, 2007)

http:/[url=http://walkmyplank.net/signup.php?ref=10935]
[img]http://walkmyplank.net/banner/10935.png[/url/walkmyplank.net/banner/10935.png[/img][/url


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Welcome aboard cody


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes welcome!!


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Y'all got me on board w/ this thread also. Too much fun


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Very addicting. Indeed. Thanks alot Bill!! LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yea its all Bills fault


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Listos? - 2cool plundered your ship stealing 44 doubloons and 0 gold bars

man i just got online and you jacked me lol


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

I got on board earlier today. Fun stuff!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Now this is whats fun 

29 Nov 2007, 6:04:26 pmCapt Cook plundered Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:04:00 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:03:41 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:03:23 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:03:03 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:02:25 pmCapt Cook plundered Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:01:55 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:01:38 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:45:55 pmCapt Cook plundered Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:45:34 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:45:13 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:39:46 pmCapt Cook plundered Christopher Pike29 Nov 2007, 5:27:53 pmCapt Cook plundered Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:27:31 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:27:01 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:25:54 pmCapt Cook plundered Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:25:35 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:25:04 pmCapt Cook plundered Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:24:43 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:24:20 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:23:57 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate

After all that I hit a reef


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

I can't believe 21 pages!!!!


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

I got a new boat and headed to Santiago and hit a reef


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't understand this at all..... I got my vitality up to 100% and then attacked this guy. I tried to plunder his ship and get this message "Enemy must have at least 50% hull and crew health."


Guess I'm not much of a pirate huh?


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

EricF said:


> I don't understand this at all..... I got my vitality up to 100% and then attacked this guy. I tried to plunder his ship and get this message "Enemy must have at least 50% hull and crew health."
> 
> Guess I'm not much of a pirate huh?


That just means he had already been attacked and his crew and ship hadn't recovered from it fully yet. They have to have 50% hull or more before you can attack.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Lots of scurvy pirates from ye old 2Cool Fishing......ARRGGGHHH!!!


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

I Just Beat A Spanish Frigate!


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Dolphin Girl said:


> I Just Beat A Spanish Frigate!


way to go!


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Mudskipper's in Port Royal if anyone's looking for him


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

I've ran across several 2coolers that I had a hard time recognizing new folks can try adding -2cool to your walk-plank user name(just go to preferences)


----------



## Keiffer (May 21, 2004)

*I am on too.*

Been on for a couple of days as "Swab - 2cool".

How many training points do the education classes give out?

Any way to purchase Admiral days without paypal?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

wil.k said:


> I've ran across several 2coolers that I had a hard time recognizing new folks can try adding -2cool to your walk-plank user name(just go to preferences)


you just ran into me and so did Third Wave

how can i advoid being plundered? i dont even see it coming? ive been plundered 4 times and 3 of yall have been 2 coolers lol


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

add-2cool to your user name

ie wil.k-2cool kc2121-2cool etc



berto said:


> you just ran into me and so did Third Wave
> 
> how can i advoid being plundered? i dont even see it coming? ive been plundered 4 times and 3 of yall have been 2 coolers lol


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

tried my first attack and lost.. think im getting the hint of it


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I'll offer free goodies to those who sign up under my link...to help a fresh pirate get started...Arrr


Done! LOL

All this chatter done got me intrested...


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Done! LOL
> 
> All this chatter done got me intrested...


I'll hook you up with some goodies...I'm trapped in Portebelo...2 sandbars, a reef and the British have me on all sides. I'm just waiting on the tide to come in...this big ship sure don't go shallow LOL

(Referral bonus is paid once new member is validated.)


----------



## tangowhisky (Nov 24, 2007)

Where's Bobby???


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

tangowhisky said:


> Where's Bobby???


Past his Bed time LOL He signed off a while ago


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

*Who's Bad!!!!!*

You have keelhauled Charlemagne

You earned 7 booty for your fleet!

YES!!! I just took out the TOP PIRATE


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

way to go!!



bill said:


> You have keelhauled Charlemagne
> 
> You earned 7 booty for your fleet!
> 
> YES!!! I just took out the TOP PIRATE


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

How long does it take to get your confermation e-mail?

waiting about 30 minuits now...


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

bill ill send u my password and u can play mine for a little if u want


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> How long does it take to get your confermation e-mail?
> 
> waiting about 30 minuits now...


should be instant...check in your trash folder see if it got put inside

Berto..no can do LOL

29 Nov 2007, 8:57:00 pmAkula keelhauled Charlemagne

Man, that feels so good...I might get it framed LOL

I made him run away to another port LOL


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

how many of yall attack offline guys?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

berto said:


> how many of yall attack offline guys?


The majority I attack offline...but I will attack online if there is no one else out of repairs...but I send repair kits to them....and I get attacked online..I really don't have a problem as long as it's plunders. If someone is just keelhauling pirates, then I and others will step in like today.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> How long does it take to get your confermation e-mail?
> 
> waiting about 30 minuits now...


got you set up Jerry


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

im a Admiral now.. best 3 buxs ever

Anyone txantler? hes killed me twice now. wish i could beat a level 14


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> got you set up Jerry


Cool, thanks!

Game dropped right into a squall... LOL Used up my nave points quick. At least I can sail down wind free in a squal, till I hit the edge of the map, anyways... 

Jerry


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

look in the repair list ,2coolers are knocking them out!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I have been over on the new servers...running the tests...it's going to be nice.


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

How do you get around the You don't have enough navigation points on the explore seas portion?


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

ARRG! hit a reef and hole'd me hull!

See you tomorrow... LOL

Jerry


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

Too Tall said:


> How do you get around the You don't have enough navigation points on the explore seas portion?


you got to wait,or buy nav pts


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

wil.k said:


> you got to wait,or buy nav pts


The wait part I've got down. Won't be back for two weeks. But where do you buy nav points?


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

you can click on the nav link.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

29 Nov 2007, 10:45:11 pmDilligaf keelhauled Akula

The new server is NICE...LOL


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

LOL...me thinks that you and Spanish Frigate seem to be in a war!





Bobby said:


> Now this is whats fun
> 
> 29 Nov 2007, 6:04:26 pmCapt Cook plundered Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:04:00 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:03:41 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:03:23 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:03:03 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:02:25 pmCapt Cook plundered Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:01:55 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 6:01:38 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:45:55 pmCapt Cook plundered Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:45:34 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:45:13 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:39:46 pmCapt Cook plundered Christopher Pike29 Nov 2007, 5:27:53 pmCapt Cook plundered Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:27:31 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:27:01 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:25:54 pmCapt Cook plundered Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:25:35 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:25:04 pmCapt Cook plundered Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:24:43 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:24:20 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate29 Nov 2007, 5:23:57 pmCapt Cook lost to Spanish Frigate
> 
> After all that I hit a reef


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

4 hrs later and im finally going to bed


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, what will the new server actually do?? Just curious, you know I a technitard.


----------



## EricF (Feb 14, 2006)

Cool, my problems have been fixed. It seems there was some type of bug that I was encountering. I sent Hagar a message and it is now fixed. I am off to plunder some lower level pirate scum.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Ok I am back

Don't forget to vote at 9 AM its free gold


----------



## Keiffer (May 21, 2004)

*Need a Chest*

I posted a WTB for a Treasure Chest in the trading forum.

Anyone interested - send me a bottle.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Now, I have another vice... 2cool and WMP! lol


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

txjoker said:


> Now, I have another vice... 2cool and WMP! lol


You done changed your name again LOL

I don't have any extra chests now but I may get some.


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Ok I am back
> 
> Don't forget to vote at 9 AM its free gold


9am - that's good to know. I voted right after midnight, didn't get any new gold. Voted again around 7:00am, no gold. I may try again at lunch, if it is not blocked at work...


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

That is 9 am our time not game time


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> You done changed your name again LOL
> 
> I don't have any extra chests now but I may get some.


Other than in a trade, where can you get a chest? Do you just find them?


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

go to...become an Admiral...you buy it, with paypal...it is cheap.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Jerry-rigged said:


> Other than in a trade, where can you get a chest? Do you just find them?


The ones found are the small chests (they will not hold gold). You can trade or click the Become an Admiral Link, and buy one. Either way they are good forever...even new rounds..once you get one it's yours as long as you play.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Was thinking of changing my name again to either Ben Dover or Brian Lister! 



Bobby said:


> You done changed your name again LOL
> 
> I don't have any extra chests now but I may get some.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Alright I am in signed up this morning, and promptly hit a oyster Reef...guess my cat hull ship ain't as shallow drafting as the ones we run here in Texas lol

wading_fool-2cool


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

If you are one of these pirates please answer the email you were sent to validate.
ajlsro
Capt Baldy
cody layman
Capt. Seagull
blb4742


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Ben Dover...Fits ya just fine.

Vote for gold at 8:45 am CST at : Top Web, MPOGR, & Games Top 100 = 65 gold

Then after 9:05 am CST vote for all 4 (3 again)... the 3 above will pay twice

After or right near 9:00 the banner will tell you that you haven't voted yet.

Keep this between the 2 coolers please...


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

30 Nov 2007, 7:02:51 am Thank you for voting at PBB Gaming. You have been awarded 15 gold bars. 
30 Nov 2007, 7:02:45 am Thank you for voting at Games Top 100. You have been awarded 20 gold bars. 
30 Nov 2007, 7:02:39 am Thank you for voting at MPOGR. You have been awarded 20 gold bars. 
30 Nov 2007, 6:40:52 am Thank you for voting at Top Web Games. You have been awarded 25 gold bars. 
30 Nov 2007, 6:40:35 am Thank you for voting at MPOGR. You have been awarded 20 gold bars. 
30 Nov 2007, 6:40:04 am Thank you for voting at Games Top 100. You have been awarded 20 gold bars.


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

I've been reading about quests. How do I start one? How strong should I be before I even attempt?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Been doin that too! But my vote won't go thru at top web games from work.......have to vote that one at home.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

It takes quite a bit of gold if you have to buy items jared..........if you are finding them you may want to keep them and keep exploring............or sell them for gold and use it training and gaining levels.

I'm a 51 and have been on since the beta round and I'm just starting my first one.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

jaredbassett said:


> I've been reading about quests. How do I start one? How strong should I be before I even attempt?


Your stats and level do not effect any quests. Quests are the special items you find while searching the maps. Different items do different things. Some are pretty easy, some are very hard and expensive. These special items are worth their weight in gold. Check the trading forum to get an idea of the different quest items pirates are looking for, or if you find one and want info, send me a message and I will give you the details on it and a fair gold value.

The big ones to look for: Blade, Rubies and Sharkskin Grip. These will bring you major gold in a trade.

Some others and I might miss a few; clothing items (wigs, peg legs, puffy shirts you get the idea..pirate clothes lol), dragon scales, oars, goats, gloves & belts (both different quests than the clothing items) & more 

Items are found in different ports, so some sailing will be required to find them all if you don't buy what you need.


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

finally ranked in the 300s!...but only a level 5.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Gracias for the rapier Huntinguy!

As I was going over the Cork and Kerry Mountains 
I saw Captain Farrell and his money he was countin' 
*I first produced my pistol and then produced my rapier* 
I said "Stand and deliver or the devil he may take ya" 
I took all of his money and it was a pretty penny 
I took all of his money yeah and I brought it home to Molly 
She swore that she loved me no never would she leave me 
But the devil take that woman, yeah, for you know she tricked me easy 
Musha rain dum-a-doo dum-a-da 
Whack for my daddy-o 
Whack for my daddy-o 
There's whiskey in the jar-o 
Being drunk and weary I went to Molly's chamber 
Takin' my Molly with me, but I never knew the danger 
For about six or maybe seven in walked Captain Farrell 
I jumped up, fired my pistols, and I shot him with both barrels 
Musha rain dum-a-doo dum-a-da, ha, ya 
Whack for my daddy-o 
Whack for my daddy-o 
There's whiskey in the jar-o 
Yeah, whiskey, yo, whiskey... 
Oh-oh, ya 
Now some men like a fishin', but some men like the fowlin' 
Some men like to hear, to hear the cannonball a-roarin' 
But me, I like sleepin', `specially in my Molly's chamber 
But here I am in prison, here I am with a ball and chain, yeah 
Musha rain dum-a-doo dum-a-da, ha, ya 
Whack for my daddy-o 
Whack for my daddy-o 
There's whiskey in the jar-o 
Whiskey in the jar-o 
Musha rain dum-a-doo dum-a-da 
Musha rain dum-a-doo dum-a-da, hey 
Musha rain dum-a-doo dum-a-da 
Musha rain dum-a-doo dum-a-da, ya


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

LOL I listen to Nickleback during game play...but kick it way up in WAR

I'm gonna trade this life for fortune and fame
I'd even cut my hair and change my name

Cause we all just wanna be big rockstars


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I've got Tool playing now. LOL


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

I need everyone here to keep Bill very busy. I'm spending way too much gold trying to stay in front of him! Send him bottles, all of ya attack him at once, whatever ya gotta do to slow him down please!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Ha...If I attacked bill, he would squash me like a pancake! LOL


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ummm, pancakes...yummy


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Squash! ummmmmmm yummy hehe.......now if I attacked him..............................








(that period is about how big of a spot I'd make!)


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Me and .NET programmer have a grievance against some guys and a fleet and are thinking of starting a low level fleet. We need 2 other 2coolers at about levels 5-15 and we would like to have 1 or 2 2coolers at least at level 20.

If you are one of these folks looking to join a fleet and reap the benefits while claiming the booty, drop me a bottle in the game please!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Who's giving you problems?



Barnacle Bill - You are welcome, as I pick up extra items I be passing them along to my lower level 2cool buds ;-)


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Gracias HG...

I'm looking to join a fleet AA. I'm level 5 with level 6 aspirations.


----------



## .NET Programmer (Mar 10, 2005)

I have Pantera playing right now....can never get enought of them.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I have Buck Owens playing


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Fade to Black is playing right now.


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

Yea...who is giving ya problems Aggieangler?


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I be giving away unused cannon balls to the pirates who message me on wmp...level 30 and under please 
I have 50wts and some 60wts...first come first fired


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Them rum runners plundered me about 12 times yesterday...especially Kemah.

So they are my initial target.

So far, we have .Net, Me, Flynm, and barnacle bill. Looks like we are all around 5-8 so maybe that works out. The rum runners are mostly 13-19 I think though. Could be nasty unless we find some extreme firepower. Also, we will all need to pitch in boubloons on the 100K fleet start fee. So start saving up ye scabs!

How about a name: Tunnel Hull Tyrants?


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Will send them a visitor, let me or the others know if you have any more troubles.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Aggieangler said:


> Them rum runners plundered me about 12 times yesterday...especially Kemah.
> 
> So they are my initial target.
> 
> ...


That's great. Now, a tip LOL If all your fleet members are in the same port...you get a fleet bonus....but so will the other fleet if they are all in the same port. Don't focus on one fleet....other fleets will see you fleet points and might want to jump on them LOL The cool thing is the top fleets will kinda watch out for the young fleets until ya'll get your feet wet LOL
I'll chip in 50k when ya'll get ready to form the fleet.

Remember...it's not so much as their level...as this is a game of stats


----------



## Aces Full (Aug 10, 2005)

I'll get the other 50K


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Thats good of you guys, I'll do all I can to see ye have armour and weapons.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

I love the name of the new fleet! Awesome.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

If you need armour or weapons just holler I got some extra birchwood and a cutlass


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Great news everyone. Mont is going to give us a forum on the PUB so we can have a spot to talk pirate LOL When it's up and running, I'll post up.

Thanks Mont


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Fleet is up fellas. Apply in the game.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

GRACIAS FOR THE CANNON BALLS bill!!! They helped me at just the right time!!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Gracias Mont!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

bill said:


> Great news everyone. Mont is going to give us a forum on the PUB so we can have a spot to talk pirate LOL When it's up and running, I'll post up.
> 
> Thanks Mont


how cool!


----------



## Keiffer (May 21, 2004)

*Applied to the Fleet*

Just applied to the fleet. I have a beef with the Rum Runners too - especially with Kemah.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I be a member of the fleet as well mateys!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

OK all you Pirates. Mont has the forum for us all open on the new server.
http://2coolsportspub.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=19

If you have never been there, you must register again. It is a different server, so no files/threads can be moved.
To make things easy, if everyone would register with thier WMP name it sure would help keep us straight with the who's who LOL But that is up to you.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I registered with my WMP name and am awaiting confirmation.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Registration will be immediate there for the next few days. Enjoy.


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Arggggggggggggggggggggggg!!! LOL


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Moving to the new server....see Bill's link above.


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow! Thanks Mont!!


----------



## gregr1971 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey jeredbassett, are you a native houstonian??
i knew someone named jered bassett when i lived in Palestine,Tx.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Cool - I just registered (KSims1868) on there.


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

gregr1971 said:


> Hey jeredbassett, are you a native houstonian??
> i knew someone named jered bassett when i lived in Palestine,Tx.


Born and raised in Houston, TX and dang proud of it!


----------



## Jerry-rigged (May 21, 2004)

Aggieangler said:


> Them rum runners plundered me about 12 times yesterday...especially Kemah.
> 
> So they are my initial target.
> 
> ...


Very nice  What is you minimun leve to join? When ever I get there, I will join.

Jerry


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

Just being a 2Cooler helps.

BTW, over 300 on this thread!



Jerry-rigged said:


> Very nice  What is you minimun leve to join? When ever I get there, I will join.
> 
> Jerry


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

Got attacked 4 times by a lv 24 while I was offline. Tried to attack him while he was offline. and well I am sure you know what happened. I am being repaired for another 25 minutes.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

We got our own board now please post there. Its on the other server and will use less bandwidth.
http://2coolsportspub.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=19


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Still missing a few members...go sign up on the PUB so you can keep up to date with the good info


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Our fleet is 22 members strong! Be sure to log onto to the forum like bill said.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

This game is ruining my home life. My wife said last night, "are you coming to bed...or are you still playing that stupid game?"

I said, "but honey...this guy just attacked me and I have to pay him back!!" I'll be there in 5 minutes. 

2 hours later I crawled into bed and she just rolled over and ignored me.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*addicting*

this is a VERY ADDICTING game. I played for an hour this afternoon AT THE GYM ON MY BLACKBERRY.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> This game is ruining my home life. My wife said last night, "are you coming to bed...or are you still playing that stupid game?"
> 
> I said, "but honey...this guy just attacked me and I have to pay him back!!" I'll be there in 5 minutes.
> 
> 2 hours later I crawled into bed and she just rolled over and ignored me.


I feel your pain. Saturday night I was at my favorite sports bar with Wi-Fi and my lady friend. The band was playing, friends at the table, beer and tequila shots going like crazy and I hear "What the **** are you doing? Get off the ********* computer already Bill!" I said "Hey, just one more training and fight... I need to get some more Nav points and I'm done."

Wellllllllll, I was done in more ways than one!!! :headknock


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

oc48 said:


> this is a VERY ADDICTING game. I played for an hour this afternoon AT THE GYM ON MY BLACKBERRY.


Roy, how do you play this game for an hour strait, it's on and off for me? On the other note, it is VERY addicting! I had to open an IP on a firewall just for this game!!!


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

This game is addicting. I have a big presentation tomorrow but really don't feel like working on it, I need to train and fight. Oh ya, the girlfriend just got off work and said "Well I see I found you where I left you four hours ago, playing that dam pirate game."

We need to start a 2Cool Fleet or is there already one?


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Some of the group started a fleet called Tunnel Hulled Tyrants.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

oc48 said:


> this is a VERY ADDICTING game. I played for an hour this afternoon AT THE GYM ON MY BLACKBERRY.


holy **** i wish i wouldnt of read that... poor blackberrys going to get a working now lol


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Count me as another newly addicted Pirate! LOL

Yall come on over to the 2Cool Pub and join us.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

I think there are 25 or so in the fleet now. Make sure when you join the fleet you go to the forum and post up your info.


----------



## lxa393 (Jul 27, 2005)

Those darn reefs are being a pest today!


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

Alright, apparently i need to add to cool after my handle on here. I was plundered by 7 other 2coolers in the past 24 hours.....yall are a bunch of dirty pirates


----------

